# NC/SC Smoker Builder Recomendations



## Three B's (Sep 27, 2021)

Are there any builders in the North Carolina/South Carolina area that anyone would recomend?  I was leaning towards an LSG but thought I would see if there was anyone local first.  Looking for an offset in the 24x40 range.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 27, 2021)

Here's an OLD thread with a bunch of builders and their websites. As you will see, most are in Texas and many are no longer in business, but some are. 





						Pit Builder List
					

I wanted to post this down in the cooker section, but I need the help of a moderator.  Anyway, here is a list from another source that should help with pit questions.    Acme Custom BBQ grills and pits  Friendswood, TX  http://www.acmewelding.com/BBQ.html   Austin National Smoker Company...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Go west to Knoxville and there's TMG Pits, tmgpits.com. Their backlog is around 30 weeks. Further south is Lang, langbbqsmokers.com. Last I heard, Lang was about 6-7 months or so, too. 

If you're willing to have one built and shipped to you, Bell Fabrication is well thought of, bellfab.com, and their turn around time may be shorter. Craig is good people.


----------



## culpepersmoke (Sep 28, 2021)

I realize they aren't in the Carolina's but I'm very happy with my HBT Smoker. It was worth the drive to Alabama to pick it up. I had mine made from smooth steel instead of the diamond plate (no extra charge). Great people to work with too.


----------



## Three B's (Sep 30, 2021)

I've been looking into Workhorse, anyone have expierence with them?  What little information I have been able to find so far looks promising.


----------

